# 8 nguyên liệu cực quen thuộc giúp chị em loại bỏ vết bẩn do lăn khử mùi để lại trên áo



## mai lan (4/6/18)

*Lăn khử mùi là một sản phẩm không thể thiếu trong mùa hè, tuy nhiên chúng cũng chính là thủ phạm tạo nên các vết bẩn, vết ố khó giặt.*

Trong mùa hè, cơ thể chúng ta bị ra mồ hôi rất nhiều. Và để ngăn chặn mùi do mồ hôi tiết ra, chúng ta thường dùng lăn khử mùi. Song hành với tác dụng tuyệt vời thì lăn khử mùi cũng tạo ra kha khá rắc rối khi thường để lại vết bẩn trên quần áo. 8 nguyên liệu cực kỳ quen thuộc, dễ tìm dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn loại bỏ hoàn toàn vết bẩn đó.

*1. Dùng muối*



​
Làm ướt phần vải bị ố màu, và tán đều muối lên đó. Để nguyên trong 8-12 giờ hoặc để qua đêm. Sau đó rồi làm ướt vùng quần áo bị ố màu rồi lại rắc thêm ít muối vào chỗ bẩn. Nhẹ nhàng chà qua chỗ bẩn rồi lột lớp bẩn đã cứng lại ra, cho quần áo vào máy giặt và giặt như thường.

*2. Dùng giấm*



​
Xịt giấm vào vùng vải bị ố, và để qua đêm. Sáng hôm sau bạn giặt quần áo như thường.

*3. Dùng nước cốt chanh*



​
Nhỏ vài giọt nước cốt chanh vào vết bẩn. Để nguyên trong vòng 5-10 phút rồi giặt tay với nước ấm. Vết bẩn sẽ biết mất sạch sẽ.

*4. Dùng nước rửa chén*



​
Nước rửa chén có thể loại bỏ các vết bẩn vô cùng cứng đầu. Hãy đổ nước rửa chén vào vết bẩn, sau đó chà nhẹ, để yên trong 30 phút rồi giặt bình thường.

*5. Dùng rượu vodka*



​
Rượu vodka có tác dụng loại bỏ các vết bẩn sáng màu từ quần áo tối màu cực hữu hiệu. Đổ vodka vào vết bẩn rồi để nguyên trong vài phút. Bạn sẽ thấy vết cặn trắng mờ dần và quần áo dần lấy lại màu nguyên gốc. Nếu vết bẩn đã lâu bạn có thể phải đợi lâu hơn, nhưng tối đa là 1 giờ. Sau đó hãy giặt lại với xà phòng như thường nhé.

*6. Dùng amoniac lỏng*



​
Amoniac lỏng có tác dụng rất tốt trong việc giặt quần áo bị bẩn. Để loại bỏ các vết bẩn, ố từ mồ hôi, hãy trộn amoniac với nước theo tỉ lệ 1:1; sau đó đổ chúng vào vết bẩn và giặt thật kỹ trong vài phút.

*7. Dùng hỗn hợp gồm dung dịch oxy già kết hợp với baking soda và nước rửa chén*

*

*​
Để loại bỏ những vết bẩn cứng đầu và mùi hôi, hãy trộn 4 thìa canh nước oxy già kết hợp với 1 thìa cà phê nước rửa chén và 2 thìa canh baking soda lại với nhau. Đổ hỗn hợp lên vết bẩn và để trong vài giờ, sau đó giặt như thường.

*8. Dùng tất cũ*



​
Nếu quần áo tối màu của bạn bị xuất hiện những đốm trắng, hãy dùng tất sạch cuộn lại và chà xát lên vết bẩn. Chúng sẽ biến mất hoàn toàn như chưa bao giờ xuất hiện.

_Nguồn: Brightside_​


----------

